

Lockheed, the Startup with Nuclear Missiles - stakent
http://steveblank.com/2010/01/07/the-secret-history-of-silicon-valley-part-13-lockheed-the-startup-with-nuclear-missiles/

======
aarongough
It really does seem to me that Steve Blank has worked in a lot of the more
interesting and fast paced places that have occurred over the last few
decades. Always a good read as well...

This offering is a little shorter than his usual posts though.

